# Sweet Sweet Golden Honey



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Welcome to Beesource!

Here's the image from the link above:











What is shown is pretty much a traditional Lang hive configuration. What do you hope to gain by making the changes you referenced in post #1?


----------



## Moonlight (Nov 12, 2013)

Well an empty honey super under the deep super(containing bottomless thingys) will allow them a good bit of extra room to expand their combs down and I think that will keep them happier. It will also give more airflow which will help in the summer months.

I just realized that a honey super doesn't need to be under the excluder for the bees to get it, so forget the part about wanting to put it under the excluder....(sorry, im still learning.)


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

I think if you phrase that in terms of moving the excluder to a different place in the stack, it may be more clear.

While the diagram shows only one deep as part of the brood nest, there are plenty of variations, one of which is having two deeps as part of the brood nest (under the excluder).

You will also find that _some _beekeepers have no use at all for an excluder as part of a standard hive configuration.


----------



## Moonlight (Nov 12, 2013)

After talking with the guys in chat I've decided to just build it as pictured. If I end up needing more room I can always add another deep.


----------



## BGhoney (Sep 26, 2007)

Welcome, If your already tinkering with plans your going to really enjoy beekeeping once you get going, I have built all sorts of hives, several observation hives, building for wintering nucs. etc theres no limit


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------

